

Netflix spends $600m every year on postage - skbohra123
http://www.quora.com/Netflix/How-much-does-Netflix-spend-on-postage-each-year

======
whakojacko
And apparently their rental distrbution follows Zipf's law
([http://www.quora.com/Netflix/Does-Netflix-rental-data-
distri...](http://www.quora.com/Netflix/Does-Netflix-rental-data-distribution-
follow-Zipfs-law))

